# Messing with mayonnaise in soups



## watermelonman

I am trying a few different soup experiments and using some mayonnaise in some of them. Usually it chunks up in a rather visually unappealing way. Should I be adding it before, during, or after the boil? Or maybe it should not be going in at all, but I have had some tasty results so far so I am inclined to keep working at it.


----------



## Dawgluver

watermelonman said:
			
		

> I am trying a few different soup experiments and using some mayonnaise in some of them. Usually it chunks up in a rather visually unappealing way. Should I be adding it before, during, or after the boil? Or maybe it should not be going in at all, but I have had some tasty results so far so I am inclined to keep working at it.



I have never tried mayo in soup. In what kind of soup do you use it ?  If fresh mayo, would the eggs not curdle?  Maybe low heat, and whisk like crazy.


----------



## jabbur

I'd be adding it just as you are ready to serve it.  I often add mayo to hot dishes for a bit of zing but always at the very end after the cooking has been completed.


----------



## spork

I would treat it as raw egg, which is sometimes added to soups as a thickener.  To prevent cooking the egg, the soup shouldn't be boiling hot.  The egg (or scoops of mayo) should be tempered first, gradually brought up to the soup's temp, before adding it to the pot and whisked well to incorporate.


----------



## Bigjim68

Have you tried homemade mayo?  The flavor of mayo is oil, lemon, egg yolks and salt and other spices.  I would even try the lemon and oil without the egg yolk.  It may be the preservatives that are clotting.


----------



## Rocklobster

Wouldn't it separate and the oil rise to the top giving you a greasy soup?


----------



## buckytom

that's what i thought, rock. if it's just stirred into a hot soup.

i would think it has to be incorporated as heretofore mentioned, with tempering and whisking. it'basically emulsified oil.


----------



## CWS4322

What triggered the idea to add mayo to soup? I've added it to casseroles, but never soup.


----------



## Soup

I would add it to the soup after you kill the fire, and its not bubbling at all.  You will have the best luck with "extra heavy mayo" which is what many restaurants use.  That stuff holds up in most conditions.  Also a soup that contains roux or a lot of tomato paste will emulsify with the mayo much better then a broth soup.  Use a wire wisk and a swift  wrist when you add it.  The quicker you mix it, then less likely it will form any kind of clumps.


----------



## ranleemil

Is their a particular reason you are experimenting with mayonnaise in soup? Are you looking to enhance texture or add a creamy consistency? Maybe you should try creme fraiche or a roux.


----------



## CWS4322

Here;s an interesting article on mayonnaise. It might give you some insight as to why it isn't doing what you thought it would when added to soup:

Ricardo | Tips and topics | | Ready, Set... Mayo


----------



## CharlieD

What exactly are you trying to achive by adding mayo? I usually add some mayo mixed with lemon juice in place of sour creamwhen serving. But that is strictly to avoid dayri product.


----------



## Claire

OK, you caught me on this.  Don't know that I've ever tried mayo in a soup.  If I was to do it, I'd put some of the soup/broth in a cup or bowl, then let it cool to room temp, then whisk in the mayo before dribbling it into the soup while whisking furiously.  On the other hand, I wouldn't do it.  I love soups and  love mayo, but wouldn't bother to combine.  Let us know how it goes!


----------

